
Properties Are Being Sold for Bitcoin and Litecoin in the Philippines - elishagh1
https://coinnewslive.com/3-properties-are-being-sold-for-bitcoin-and-litecoin-in-the-philippines/
======
techtalktak
Interesting move.

